# Lithuanian: Kaip tapo lengva



## Ruben Alex

I need help with this please

Kaip tapo lengva


----------



## kusurija

How easy (it) became.
lengva=(~adverb, in true it's adjective in "zero" gender) made from adjective lengvas=1.easy 2.light 3-~12 ...gentle, cheap, natural... ...


----------



## deine

I think it is not question sentense. It can be translated in different way depending on situation. I translate it like that:

_It became (very) easy_.


----------



## Ruben Alex

according with my Lithuana is how to became lighter.......
thanks


----------



## deine

_Lighter_ is better transtalion than _easy.._ 
But _lighter_ means _lengviau,_ not _lengva._


----------

